# Colored THHN: restrictions?



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

No, not when running small single wires
Black must be black, white white, green green
Anything smaller then #4 can't be remarked

On romex you can remark the white black for a switch loop


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Any color for small wires refers to hot wires only and you can use any color besides white or green. You can also mark hot wires with additional color tags (besides white and green) to make it easier to identify which circuits are which.


----------



## AndrewF (Dec 29, 2008)

but you cannot use/mark a white/neutral for another hot.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

AndrewF said:


> but you cannot use/mark a white/neutral for another hot.


Well, in cable you can. :thumbsup:


----------



## I_think_I_conduit (Apr 4, 2008)

REALLY. I always assumed I could tape white wire with colored tape.

I understand "shoulds". But my question is about code.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Code says NO to remarking white or green as a hot
There are different colors as hot, but I've never used anything but red or black

No-one said anything about "should"


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 31, 2008)

I_think_I_conduit said:


> REALLY. I always assumed I could tape white wire with colored tape.
> 
> I understand "shoulds". But my question is about code.


 
As others have said, it is against code. You absolutely, positively, can not use a white wire for anything other than a neutral (grounded) conductor. Also you can not use a green wire for anything other than a ground (grounding) conductor. The only exception for this, as Speedy said, is in a multi conductor cable assembly, but if you are pulling separate conductors in conduit, then no.

Those two colors are the only specific colors that the code restricts (well there are a few other instances, but nothing you would ever need in residential wiring). You can use any other color you want for the hot conductors.

Industry standards are black, red, blue for 120/208/240 volts, and brown, orange, yellow for 277/480 volts, but those are not governed by code only standard industry practices.


----------



## I_think_I_conduit (Apr 4, 2008)

ok ok....i believe you.

BUT, I can tape black wire with white? or does that only apply to service?


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 31, 2008)

I_think_I_conduit said:


> ok ok....i believe you.
> 
> BUT, I can tape black wire with white? or does that only apply to service?


Only #4 awg and larger. Any wire #6 awg and smaller you must use the proper color insulation, they can not be re identified (except multi conductor cables) white for neutral, green/bare for ground, and whatever you choose for phase(hot) colors.


----------



## I_think_I_conduit (Apr 4, 2008)

I really appreciate the clarification/info.


----------

